

A Westhill High teacher's retirement letter hits home with students, parents  - sonoflars
http://www.syracuse.com/news/index.ssf/2013/04/goodbye_mr_conti_a_westhill_hi.html

======
tinatranneville
Sad about the emphasis placed on test scores. Another unintended consequence
of standardized tests:[http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/law/jan-
june13/atlanta_04-02....](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/law/jan-
june13/atlanta_04-02.html)

